# Did Schwinn make bikes without serial numbers?



## rubblequeen (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a heavy weight and a Cargo Bike - both Schwinn but no where can I find a serial number.  Is it me or did some just not get stamped?
Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2012)

Not on purpose... Bottom Bearing housing or coaster (left) side drop-out.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 7, 2012)

If the bike has a few coats of paint on it you might have to scrap some paint off to see the numbers


----------



## snickle (Jun 7, 2012)

The only line that I have personally seen without serial numbers is the early pixies, not sure about the 60's and 70's but my 57 Pixie with the little truss rods has no serial.


----------



## rubblequeen (Jun 7, 2012)

"Bottom Bearing housing or coaster (left) side drop-out." Yep looked there.

'If the bike has a few coats of paint on it you might have to scrap some paint off to see the numbers" Original paint.

Thanks anyway

If my wonderful does everything Samsung Galaxy worked I'd post some pics but it seems terminal for the second time.


----------

